# 1/8 scale Holt 75 tractor is Finished



## modelbuff (Feb 18, 2009)

I have completed the tractor and now I am working on the engine.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 18, 2009)

That Sir, IS SIMPLY AMAZING

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## mklotz (Feb 18, 2009)

Somehow it's very reassuring to realize that, in small pockets around the world, craftsmen like you exist and produce such exquisite objects. I hope you're planning on opening your own museum so that others can appreciate such work.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice Work! :bow:

Rick


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 18, 2009)

modeluff.
One word only: AMAZING. :bow: :bow:
Looking forward to see it finished.
Best regards
CS


----------



## kvom (Feb 18, 2009)

wow! :bow:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 18, 2009)

How did you do that so fast!!

Great job.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 18, 2009)

This word is usually reserved for women, but in the case of that model:

            :bow: :bow: GORGEOUS :bow: :bow:

Bernd


----------



## malcolmt (Feb 18, 2009)

It's not a model or a copy or a miniature

That sir is a 

Masterpiece

I am in the presence of a master craftsman

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: 

kind regards and great admiration

malcolm


----------



## PhillyVa (Feb 18, 2009)

Thm:WOW Thm: :bow:Great Work :bow:

Regards 

Philly


----------



## steamer (Feb 18, 2009)

You sir are a very talented and busy man!

Beautiful Work!......I hope you have some build photo's?

Would love to see them....especially that clutch!

Congratulations on a wonderful job....really looking forward to the engine!

Dave


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 18, 2009)

Kinda makes you want to jump in and drive it around in the mud.

Guess I really do need to lose some weight!

Best,

BW


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Incredible work. Thanks for the photos. Can't wait to see the engine and your first steam up,

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bentprop (Feb 18, 2009)

Incredible,fantastic,awe-inspiring,what more can I say?
I'm quite intrigued by the pattern on the mudguards/trackguards.Did you do this by hand or machine,or how?Were these farm tractors,or an over the road hauling tractor?
Your work is of a standard we could all aspire to,but few(including me),will ever equal it.


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful work!!

I especially like the tracks.


----------



## modelbuff (Feb 19, 2009)

The fender material is aluminum I purchased from McMaster Carr. It was already embossed. The corrugated metal on the roof was hand made. I built a die and pressed the corrugations in a hydraulic press. The Holt tractor was first developed to work soft ground in California fields. In addition aprox 2,000 were built and use in Europe in WWW1 to pull wagons, cannons etc. The first armored machine which was the fore-runner of the miltary tank was built on a Holt Chassis.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 19, 2009)

Like the others have said...AMAZING WORK!

Very nice.


----------



## ksouers (Feb 19, 2009)

Modelbuff,
That's a beauty, for sure! Truly amazing work  :bow:


Kevin


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 19, 2009)

Holt stole the track design form Lombard, the log hauler made in Maine.Holt agreeded to a settlement, but Lombard never got any money. Holt sold out to Caterpillar. See http://files.asme.org/ASMEORG/Communities/History/Landmarks/5587.pdf for a description of the Lombard and the story of the patent dispute 

That is a beautiful model. Will you be bringing it to any shows, Like NAMES?


----------



## cfellows (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice! Really, really nice!

Chuck


----------



## modelbuff (Feb 24, 2009)

Ron Ginger, I plan on displaying the Holt at NAMES in April. Holt did not sell to Caterpillar. THe Holt company joined with the best company and became Caterpillar.


----------



## modelbuff (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your postive feed back. I am an old, fat, going bald blacksmith, but I can still have a lot of fun. Look me up at the NAMES Show.


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 22, 2012)

Who supplies the drawings for the holt tractor?, it would be nice to have a set?  Are castings available?


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 22, 2012)

Modelbuff has not visited hear for a couple of years but looking at the article about the tractor in Model Engine Builder it seems the details came for a users manual picked up on the net and some sizes taken of a similar tractor, so all scratch built.

J


----------



## ron2 (Dec 23, 2012)

My dad had an oil field construction company, soI grew up around dozers . This is absouletly beautiful.
How did you make the scale model track? That to me would be the most difficult.
ron2


----------

